# Won't be long!!!!



## BigChessie

Is anyone else starting to get pumped about the coming season? Been starting to get some work done with the dogs. Just found out my dog trainer has a Lab that needs to put in some time and of course I offered to take him out with me everyday. So now gonna be hunting the 2 Chessies and a Lab!! Everyday it hits 90+ degrees is 1 more day closer to the opener


----------



## Darwin

I am alway's pumped for Waterfowl season! A buddy of mine got me started a few years back and it has fast become my favorite type of hunting.


----------



## BigChessie

It would be nice to get some guys from here and go shoot some clays or just hang out and shoot the chit. If anyone has dogs, could also get together for some training and exchange training tips.


----------



## beatsworkin

I start counting as soon as the season is over with. I've been known to sit up bolt-straight out of a dead sleep and holler "take 'em!" I wonder why my wife has developed a nervous twitch while sleeping....


----------



## WalleyeGuy

COME ON SEPT.1 st,


----------



## beatsworkin

BigChessie-

I would not mind hitting the sporting clays later this summer. Been a couple of years since I have been out. I used to shoot in the summer league over at Hidden Haven near Sugar Grove.


----------



## BigChessie

I will have to admit to never have actually shot clay or trap. But am looking forward to improving my shooting. I'm healling up pretty well (at least the doc thinks so) and it would help my confidence to shoulder a gun and see how it feels. One of my goals for this season is to really work on my calling so if anyone is up to giving a few leassons, I'll buy the drinks!


----------



## BigChessie

BTW The tags on my trucks say "Take EM" and "1SHT 1KL" lol


----------



## beatsworkin

I seem to remember seeing that plate in the past...Hidden Haven has a lot of different courses and looks along with a 5 stand course. Sporting clays are a blast and they really did help my and my buddies shooting. We really noticed it the first year during dove season and then on the ducks and geese.

My wife and I are expecting our first baby by the end of the month so I'm pretty much booked for the next 18 years...I mean month....I have not shot for a couple of seasons but when I did, a 50 bird course was about 14 bucks plus tip to the trapper and price of your shells. I'd be up for a round or to in August, if anyone else is interested let me know.


----------



## BigChessie

Aug would be perfect, get nice and ready for the dove action and toss in a few early season honkers. lol


----------



## beatsworkin

Sounds good to me. I'll give a call next onth and see how much it costs these days to shoot a couple rounds. Anyone who likes to shoot, they can accomodate a bunch of shooters. It is a good time and I don't take myself too seriously, anyone from newbies to experts will have fun.


----------



## BigChessie

Really looking forward to start getting ready for the season.


----------



## bubbahunter

it`s a good drive for me but i`d be up for a round or two.let me know when you guys are planning on going.


----------



## beatsworkin

Will do! I'll find out what the prices are now and let you guys know. I know it is a ways out, but the weekend of August 20th or the 27th looks best for me. I have to work on the 13th.


----------



## BigChessie

Since my B-day is Aug 29 .....hmmmm the weekend before should be pretty cheap for me lol


----------



## BuckeyeAngler

September 1st can't come soon enough for me either. I'm taking summer classes at Ohio State and they end on August 24th. Then I'm headed off to Bozeman, Montana to do some trout fishing with my cousin who's working for the National Forestry Department...but don't worry I'm coming back August 31st so I can be ready for the beginning of early season. I guess that means I'll have to shoot some clay targets during finals week so that I'm ready for the honkers and the teal.


----------



## beatsworkin

I have yet to take a teal here in Ohio. Had a few on my pond this spring, Blue wings.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler

My roommate and hunting partner took a male green winged teal at a farm pond in Xenia. My cousin also got a female on the same outing. They are beautiful birds. It was my roommate's first bird so he had it mounted. Now its in our living room. It looks great with the mossy oak covered couches and the canvasback my dad shot 10 years ago.


----------



## beatsworkin

I've shot a few green wings in Louisana and Illinois and whiffed on a couple floating a creek the last week of the season a couple of years ago. Was not expecting woddies and teal to come barreling out with the mallards and blacks...


----------



## beatsworkin

Shooting fees at Hidden Haven are $16 for a 50 bird course, $8 for a 25 round of 5 stand. Standard practice is to tip the trapper 3-5 bucks. Plus you have the cost of shells. I use field loads, 7.5 or 8 shot, low brass. Anything I can find for 4 or 5 bucks.

Let me know what you guys think, we can go down anytime. Not sure how their prices compare to other places but you would be hard pressed to find a place with a bigger variety of target looks and courses.


----------



## bubbahunter

I think the Blind drawings are on the 20th.if so i`m out for that weekend.


Eric- we pop the teal pretty good here you should come over sometime.and thats a open invite for anyone that wants to hunt here on Grand lake.


----------



## beatsworkin

Good point! I'll be trying to get drawn somewhere that weekend too. That leaves the 27th for me, or we can do a Sunday shoot as well, they are open everyday. 

Bub, I will have to make it up there this year, thanks for the invite. Is it best to hit the early season or wait until the regular?


----------



## bubbahunter

I`ve got a nice field lined up for the early season.i`m also going to hit a few places over towards coshocton for the geese.

The teal can be gotten just about anytime,if we do good on the drawing this year we should have a pretty good teal season.


----------



## beatsworkin

Just wondering if there was still any interest in a round or two of sporting clays? I was thinking the 27th.


----------



## BigChessie

Lets try to get something worked out and see how many still wanna shoot.


----------

